# Phrag. leaves.



## jblanford (Dec 11, 2010)

Anybody have a list of Phrags with mottling type leaves. Thanks..... Jim.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never heard of any. Are there some?


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 11, 2010)

none that i know of...
but paphs on the other hand, there are many


----------



## jblanford (Dec 11, 2010)

The reason I ask is someone donated a lot of plants to our OS all kinds but a lot of Paphs & Phrags none had tags, so the ones that I bought were mostly mottle leaf plants thinking they were Paphs not Phrags, as I'm not to good with Phrags. So if that's the case, I'll try to bloom them and maybe ID some. Thanks for the help..... Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2010)

No mottle leaf Phrags.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2010)

would it be possible to post a few photos of the leaves?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2010)

I can see very light "disign" on leaves of some of my Phrags, like Evening Blaze. But I cannot call it mottled.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are some photos of the plants in ?, the last one is in spike so I'll know soon enough, the mottling doesn't show up in the pics to well but it's there, thanks again for the input... Jim.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2010)

the first is a Paph
the other three kinda look like it too


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree. They look like Paphs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree. It seems to me that Phrag leaves are generally a bit longer when that are that wide. I think Paph leaves are generally a bit heftier than Phrag leaves, also.


----------

